# HP Software Installation Problem



## novicegeek (Apr 28, 2013)

Dear friends, 

How are you? I am fine. Okay, I'm not actually fine. I'm a little peeved right now. I have an HP Officejet 6500 E709n printer (by the way, this is kind of related to my earlier post, "Messin' with the registry", but not really). At any rate, I'm trying to install the software for it so I can do all kinds of nifty things like scan through the HP Solution Center. But when I try to get the darn thing to install, it tells me that the uninstall was unsuccessful - which, by the way, makes me very sad. 

It is accompanied by this error log:

---------------------------
Error Situation Code: 01750282
---------------------------
The following lines were retrieved from the installation error logs. 

VerQueryValue failed with The specified resource type cannot be found in the image file. 
X:\hpqtra08.exe -shutDown WaitForSingleObject failed with 0 
Error opening key HKLM\SOFTWARE\Hewlett-Packard\Install\{FA0F0A01-4631-4161-A6C2-948BF694382E}.  error=2 
Found version 140.0.119.0 under Software\Hewlett-Packard\Uninstaller for DeviceManagement-hpqbpl01.dat 
= Application did not return ERROR_SUCCESS.  Returned 0x2 
VerQueryValue failed with The specified resource type cannot be found in the image file. 
LaunchApp(X:\hpzshl01.exe  -m ContinueDDService,1,00000000,00000000) failed with 21 
X:\hpqtra08.exe -shutDown WaitForSingleObject failed with 0 
{5B025634-7D5B-4B8D-BE2A-7943C1CF2D5D} return 3010 
= Application did not return ERROR_SUCCESS.  Returned 0x2 
LaunchApp(X:\hpqtra08.exe -shutDown,1,00000000,00000000) failed with 2 
Error opening key HKLM\SOFTWARE\Hewlett-Packard\Install\{FA0F0A01-4631-4161-A6C2-948BF694382E}.  error=2 
Error message received: Module X:\Flash9f.ocx failed to register.  HRESULT -2147220473.  Contact your support personnel. 
Timed out waiting for product finish event 
X:\hpqtra08.exe -shutDown WaitForSingleObject failed with 0 
LaunchNetworkInstall gets back unexpected value 1167 
Error message received: There is a problem with this Windows Installer package. A program required for this install to complete could not be run. Contact your support personnel or package vendor.  
{D79113E7-274C-470B-BD46-01B10219DF6A} return 1603 
LaunchApp(X:\hpqtra08.exe -shutDown,1,00000000,00000000) failed with 2 
Error opening key HKLM\SOFTWARE\Hewlett-Packard\Install\{58D79E62-CFC8-4331-8469-3A1B16E1769C}.  error=2 
Timed out waiting for product finish event 

---------------------------
OK   
---------------------------
I have little idea what this means, and no idea of how to proceed about correcting it. 

To make matters more frustrating, when I try to add the device, it tells me that the device doesn't appear to be connected (when I can clearly see that it is). And incidentally, it will print, but I just can't access the Solution Center. 

If you could tell me how to fix this, it would make me tremendously happy. If you can't, thanks for reading this far anyway.


----------



## novicegeek (Apr 28, 2013)

As an addendum to my earlier post, I looked up these values (or big string of numbers) in the registry. I found the last two, but I have no idea what to do with them, but the first one I couldn't locate. I don't know if that's any help to you, but there it is. 

Thanks again.


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 28, 2013)

Try using revo uninstaller to force uninstall and remove any leftover entries and the  try reinstalling.


----------



## novicegeek (Apr 28, 2013)

Okay, at the risk of sounding like a complete novice geek, I have to ask - do I use this program to uninstall the software, as opposed to uninstalling it the usual way and let Revo Uninstaller take care of what's left over. 

Sorry, but I'm unfamiliar with this program until just now. But, I have downloaded the freeware version and took a quick look at it but I was confused as to that point. But I'm ready and anxious to get 'er done.


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes use revo to uninstall the program.  Before its done, it will scan for leftover files and registry entries.  Make sure you choose to delete all that is found.


----------



## novicegeek (Apr 28, 2013)

DUH! It comes with an Adobe file that has instructions. I'm feeling a little stupid right now. And now to add to my stupidity/confusion. I ran revo and uninstalled everything, but when I went to reinstall, I got stymied in my efforts again. Argghhh! Here's the last log, which is pretty much like the first, except towards the end, where another registry entry has been added: 

---------------------------
Error Situation Code: 19097816
---------------------------
The following lines were retrieved from the installation error logs. 

VerQueryValue failed with The specified resource type cannot be found in the image file. 
X:\hpqtra08.exe -shutDown WaitForSingleObject failed with 0 
Error opening key HKLM\SOFTWARE\Hewlett-Packard\Install\{FA0F0A01-4631-4161-A6C2-948BF694382E}.  error=2 
Found version 140.0.119.0 under Software\Hewlett-Packard\Uninstaller for DeviceManagement-hpqbpl01.dat 
= Application did not return ERROR_SUCCESS.  Returned 0x2 
VerQueryValue failed with The specified resource type cannot be found in the image file. 
LaunchApp(X:\hpzshl01.exe  -m ContinueDDService,1,00000000,00000000) failed with 21 
X:\hpqtra08.exe -shutDown WaitForSingleObject failed with 0 
{5B025634-7D5B-4B8D-BE2A-7943C1CF2D5D} return 3010 
= Application did not return ERROR_SUCCESS.  Returned 0x2 
LaunchApp(X:\hpqtra08.exe -shutDown,1,00000000,00000000) failed with 2 
Error opening key HKLM\SOFTWARE\Hewlett-Packard\Install\{FA0F0A01-4631-4161-A6C2-948BF694382E}.  error=2 
Error message received: Module X:\Flash9f.ocx failed to register.  HRESULT -2147220473.  Contact your support personnel. 
Timed out waiting for product finish event 
X:\hpqtra08.exe -shutDown WaitForSingleObject failed with 0 
LaunchNetworkInstall gets back unexpected value 1167 
Error message received: There is a problem with this Windows Installer package. A program required for this install to complete could not be run. Contact your support personnel or package vendor.  
{D79113E7-274C-470B-BD46-01B10219DF6A} return 1603 
LaunchApp(X:\hpqtra08.exe -shutDown,1,00000000,00000000) failed with 2 
Error opening key HKLM\SOFTWARE\Hewlett-Packard\Install\{58D79E62-CFC8-4331-8469-3A1B16E1769C}.  error=2 
Timed out waiting for product finish event 
Strange exit code returned from connection type = -1 
RUN: Driver UI Plug-In exits returning 1603 
Error message received: Module X:\hpwDocMgrFWSW.dll failed to unregister.  HRESULT -2147220472.  Contact your support personnel. 
LaunchApp(X:\hpqtra08.exe -shutDown,1,00000000,00000000) failed with 2 
Error opening key HKLM\SOFTWARE\Hewlett-Packard\Install\{FA0F0A01-4631-4161-A6C2-948BF694382E}.  error=2 
Error message received: Module X:\Flash9f.ocx failed to register.  HRESULT -2147220473.  Contact your support personnel. 
Timed out waiting for product finish event 

---------------------------
OK   
---------------------------

I don't know if it makes any difference, but the first time, I tried to install it from a download from the HP website. This last attempt was from a CD that came with the printer. 

Any thoughts? I'd appreciate it greatly. It seems like I've spent all day on this thing. If all else fails, I guess I can get the gun and put it out of my misery.


----------

